# acoreus ....



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

hallo leute,
vor 4 wochen bekam ich eine mahnung über 19,99 euro, da ich für meine telekomrechnungen von 1/2002 und 28.7.2003 die onlinedienste nicht bezahlt hätte. gutgläubig überwies ich den betrag und nun mahnt mich acoreus collection service zum zweiten mal an, obwohl ich denen geschrieben habe und den kontoauszug geschickt hatte.
ihre forderungen belaufen sich auf  mittlerweile auf 42.85 und ich hätte angeblich schon 34,60 euro gezahlt- was nicht der fall ist, da ich nur die 19.99 euro gezahlt habe.
was soll ich davon halten? die genannten onlineanbieter kommen mir auch nicht bekannt vor...

HILFE


----------



## Dino (19 Juli 2004)

Mit "Dialer & Mehrwertnummern" hat das nun eigentlich weniger zu tun. Deshalb habe ich den Thread mal hierher verschoben


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

toxicgirl schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> vor 4 wochen bekam ich eine mahnung über 19,99 euro, da ich für meine telekomrechnungen von 1/2002 und 28.7.2003 die onlinedienste nicht bezahlt hätte. gutgläubig überwies ich den betrag und nun mahnt mich acoreus collection service zum zweiten mal an, obwohl ich denen geschrieben habe und den kontoauszug geschickt hatte.
> ihre forderungen belaufen sich auf  mittlerweile auf 42.85 und ich hätte angeblich schon 34,60 euro gezahlt- was nicht der fall ist, da ich nur die 19.99 euro gezahlt habe.
> was soll ich davon halten? die genannten onlineanbieter kommen mir auch nicht bekannt vor...
> ...



Haben Sie die
www.wettbewerbszentrale.de 
und den
www.VZBV.de
darüber informiert?
Senden Sie einfach ein Fax dorthin. Die stellen solche ..... schnell ab ..

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod _


----------

